# 180 Gallon W/3 hole Sump



## Teammuir1

I could use some help and guidance.
I have just acquired a 180 Gallon Tank that had 3 Holes cut in the bottom ( in the middle back )
section of the tank.
I have done some research on this type of tank.. and I have not found a single one yet.
if someone has information about such a set up PLEASE let me know maybe if you have 
pictures.. that would help.
I have a 30 gallon tank that I thought I would use for a sump tank, but I am not happy 
with the set up that was in it... I really like the idea of these guys using a 3 or 5 gallon buckets
and making a DIY/ filter system... I could see myself doing this and there again these set ups 
have used a 2 hole tank were I have a 3 hole tank.
I AM SO NOT SURE... 
ANOTHER THING.... I have looked online at the types of Sumps and every one that I have seen 
had these notches cut out for the water to fall over. MY set up does not have those notches,
which leads me to believe that I have an older tank.
Here I have enclosed some pics
I would like to have a system like the last one but how would I run the third line?
and another NOTE.
the third hose. is flush with the bottom of the tank. ( I dont think thats RIGHT.)
if the power would go out then all the water in side the tunnel would drain in to the Sump
Tank. I am not sure thas the correct way it should be. 
SO PLEASE give me some input on this issue I have 
thanks all
Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*Well>>> ok.......*

I guess either no one seen this post.. or they just don't know much about this setup to help 
a guy out. So I have taken some things apart and inspected them and come to realize that 
I really need to make a complete rebuild of the plumbing..... not knowing why this tank was
drilled for 3 Holes.. I am just winging it... so I have posted some pics of the new plumbing.
AGAIN... if any one knows anything about this or if they have build one themselves... 
throw me some pointers...

I have removed all the old plumbing, ( IT WAS FILTHY ) lol 
and started to rebuild with all new parts.
So here is the start with pictures, I am going to build my own home built Filtration system.
I will post pics as I complete more things.

Ron


----------



## MoneyMitch

looks like your on the right track, im going to assume that the outflow box thingy is alo going to be the overflow? if so i would notch the top of that box so it isnt as easy for fish to pour over into and so that you can also set the water level where you want it.


----------



## Teammuir1

*I have it up and running now...*

MoneyMitch

Thanks for posting... only one problem with your idea... the box thingy.... is made 
out of GLASS just like the tank... this tank was made this way .. I still say this is probably an 
older Tank ... you know the newer ones have those notches that you speak of...there is no way 
I wanted to attempt that with it being glass....

The build the filter system myself... I will be posting more pics here in a while.... I now have the tank
up and running.. I did have some early issues... when I started the pump... I noticed that I did not have enough water comming into the Filter and holding tank, I noticed that I had alot of Air bubbles comming out of the return nozzels... it took some thinking and checking of all the lines to come to realize that all I needed 
to do was add more water to the Holding Tank.. ( LOL ) learning lesson... and hour or so wasted.. 
( LOL ). I went on line and retrieved ideas from others when they bult there Filter.. 
I used there process but just added my own twist to them to make it mine.. 

I started out with new plumbing in the Over Flow Box, I ended up driving all over the place to come 
up with the right size holding tank. I found a GREAT calculator for what size of holding tank to use 
for the filter system. I ( But I forgot to Book mark it ) so now I have to go look for it again so 
I can share with everyone... 
The calculator came out with me using a 18 gallons of holding water.. I am currently using 22 gallon 
it only cost $8.00


----------



## Teammuir1

*Building the Filter*

Here I have included some pictures of the construction of the Filter,
I am using a 2 gallon bucket at this time... ( Might go bigger ) or use another 
bucket for the another filter.
I cut the bottom off of another 2 gallon bucket to make a Tray, which will hold 
POLY Bio Material, from there I drilled holes in the tray for the water to pass through
to the Pot Scrubbers which will act like ( Bio Balls ) I used pvc piping to hold up the tray
as of right now I have not introduced the Crushed Coral that I have ... testing the 
water to see if the SHELLS will act as a PH buffer, if it starts to drop I will make a bag
of Crushed Coral to go into the Sump container.
Now that I have the tank running I am very pleased as to how Quite the DOWN FLOW
Sump filter is I have heard alot of people talk about how loud they are.. but I have to say
Mine is VERY QUITE.
More to come...

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*More Work on the Sump Filter*

Here are some pics of the Filter Running at first I just had the water coming straight in to the 
filter... but it was not enough Water flow... so I opened up the second valve and that was 
just the right amount of water flow...
I will be still testing out the second Bucket as another filter maybe with another type of
Filter Media, just have not thought to much about that just yet.... 
Enjoying the way the Tank is looking ALL NEW.... lol.....

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*Second Valve open*

After I realized that the second valve being opened all the way actually reduced the 
water flow going to the filer I think the filter is working more effectively.
HERE IS A QUESTION...... does the water flow rate effect the productivity of the 
filter doing its job colonizing the bacteria that is needed?

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*Heaters installed*

I have installed a 300 watt Heater located on the tunnel of the Sump,
and another much smaller one in the Sump Container tie strapped were 
it is loose and not touching any plastic. So far the temp is steady at 
81 degrees.
I am not so sure I really need the one in the Sump Container but I 
feel that the added heat there will not allow the water to become 
much cooler while transferring back to the tank.
Here is also pics of the Crushed Shells I think its a nice look ...
At this point I am updating this build thread and watching the temp 
and check the PH levels.... I really dont want the PH to drop... 
this tank will be a Chiclid tank... I have been leaning towards 
FRONTOSA'S I really think those are nice looking fish.....

Ron


----------



## MoneyMitch

wow really looks like things are coming together for you here. gotta say im going to follow this thread and love the idea of african cichlids since i keep the same thing! your thread is making me want to make a sump for my tank lol 5 Stars my friend!!


----------



## onefish2fish

first thing that came to mind with the 3 holes drilled in your tank was a closed loop which is pretty common on saltwater tanks. after looking more at the pictures the original tank owner prob. did what you did or something similiar with 2 drains and 1 return or 1 drain, 1 return, and one emergency drain ( sitting alittle higher then the drain )


----------



## Teammuir1

*Thanks.... guys*

MONEY MITCH.. thanks for the Kind Words.... I we really like our 120 gallon Cichlid tank
those guys have alot of character.... not to mention we now have 3 new brudes in the tank 
and are enjoying the babies and watching them grow.......

FISH1FISH2.. I am not so sure.. but I think at one time this tank might have been 
salt water....I will have to take some pictures of the Lights they run off of a ballast 
and one is BLUE and the other is white... for each side.. which makes me think those 
type of lights are whats in a salt water tank.... I Personally have never had a Salt water 
tank... ( But would try it ) when the time is right... 

I have got to come up with some idea, ( panty hose ) or something to cover the inlet of the 
Over Flow.... its very powerful.... I was even thinking maybe some kind of plastic screen.

Hope everyone likes the ideas I have already came up with.. and enjoys this thread.....

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*<<<<< ph >>>>>*

Its been 2 days now..... and the Ph is still steady at 8.0 so all is well there....
I have been making some phone calls around town here and trying to come up
with some one that has some FRONTOSA'S.... I know the tank will not be ready 
for some time still but If I could find someone maybe we can work something out.

I just got in from work less than a hour ago.. going to eat... then search some 
more online for some different MEDIA for the filter ( I have been thinking about 
a second filter to go inside the Container.

if anyone has some ideas or input I am willing to listen and learn...

thanks 

Ron


----------



## onefish2fish

eggcrate or commonly called "light defuser" in hardware stores and usually found in the lighting department may work good as a good cover for the overflow. its sold in sheets, its the white grid seen here: Yahoo! Image Detail for - http://static.flickr.com/230/448650922_ceed8b1116.jpg


----------



## Teammuir1

1Fish2Fish

You and I have been thinking alot alike..... here ia a picture of the 
light diffuser that I bought at Lowes..... lucky for me this piece was already 
damaged..... it normally cost $11.96 each... I got this piece by talking to the 
manager on duty at the time for only $5.00.... 
I actually thought about using it as a grate over top of the overflow.. but before
I actually put it on I was going to wrap it with PANTY hose to act like a filter
I am not so sure that this idea will prove to be a good one or not.... 

I also think that my return is very strong.. ( Might be to strong ) 
so I have been thinking about revamping the return style.
possibly were the nozzles hang down more so into the tank by 
adding some 90 degree elbows. to try to slow the return water down.
Right now its a straight shot UP and only 1 90 degree elbow on each 
side then OUT........
I was not able to work on the tank at all yesterday had family stop in to Visit...
I was bummed I kept starring in to my work room ( were the tank is ) lol
looking at it..... wanting to work on it.. LOL.....
I also have a 210 gallon tank in there BEGGING ME for attension as well.....
but that one will have to wait till after the NEW YEAR... have bigger plans for it...
Going to try my luck at raising Discus in that one.

Thanks again for the idea......thats the kinda stuff I have been asking for 
from others. seems that no one really knows that this thread is going on ...
or maybe its not just interesting to them to post.

thanks again 
Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*Heaters*

I just checked the temp.. ( something told me to ) and it was at 77 degrees...
I cant believe I did not check it yesterday... I want it at 81 degrees.... 
so I turned up the heater and will check it again once I return this evening from 
work.
gotta stay on top of these things until its stable..... ( I KNEW THAT TO )
just forgot.. see what family does. lmao... 
I have more ideas... I will share once I get going on them.... 
write more soon...

Ron


----------



## Angel079

Dang Ron!!! What a awesome job!!! I wouldn't even know where to start there...so if I ever get my big wish-tank you're hired to send some days in TN  That's plain awesome and the "diary" style step by steps here with pictures, excellent for anyone who'd wanna learn and built one too, thumbs up on all this!!!


----------



## Teammuir1

ANGEL079

 Thanks so much for all the kind words.... 
 Glad you are enjoying this thread.. this is how I will be doing 
 my build on my 210 gallon sometime after the new year.
 I have just met a guy.. crazy as this sounds off of Craigs list here 
 in my town.... HE makes Tanks.... so I have asked him what he would 
 charge me to do a Sump tank 30 gallon and place the glass in it as 
per my instructions... I am even thinking about haveing a small 
quarrentine section for fish.. the way I want to contruct this one 
 it will even have a live rock bed maybe even some plants too... 
 if he comes through for me I could really make it look PROFESSIONAL .
 LOL...

 I am No way close to being done with this tank and I am already 
 thinking about my 210 gallon tank lol.....

 My son and his New Wife... are in a small apartment and they have been 
 talking to ( Me and My wife ) about wanting a fish tank..... so I have been 
 looking on craigslist for a GOOD DEAL ( there out there ) possibly something 
 thats already to assemble .... might do this for them for X-mas... if I do 
 this I will take lots of pics... and make another thread on his tank as well..

 IF you have any ideas... or thougts... Throw them at me...... 

 Thanks 
 Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*New addition*

Check this guy out......
He is wondering around the tank......


----------



## Teammuir1

*Glass Top*

I have three Glass tops that came with the Tank... they had alot of Calcium build up on them
from being used ( who knows how long ) but I know things look older ( alot older ) when they 
are not taking care of ... but I think they cleaned up rather good..... 
I used a chemical called CLR yeah the one that is on the infomercial Removes Calcium 
they were so bad that I actually had to use a Razor blade along with the CLR.
I rinsed the glass off with water.. and dried really good before installing them.

I will be doing more tomorrow.... 

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*Fish*

I got some plants this evening nothing special, just some that would help out in the cycling of 
the tank... and when I was there I couldnt resist these little Cats.... 
I have been laughing since I put them in the tank.. for some reason they love 
the water flow to the over flow.. I have sat here numerous a times already watching 
them ALMOST get sucked into the over flow ( LOL )
it will happen I am sure of it.. if they keep playing around it..... so I guess if I have time tomorrow
I will work on the screen for the overflow.... 
If I have time.... I have to go to a birthday part tomorrow night.. but I will post some pics
when I start to contruct the screen for the overflow.

check out these pics...... of the cats and the plants.

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*NOT Much done today.*

As I was telling you all that I had a birthday part thing to go to tonight.. 
well I did find time to make it by LPS and pick up some more plants.
check them out... they look so lonely in that BIG TANK lol....


----------



## Teammuir1

*Digital Thermometer*

I guess I got the pics a little out of sequence.. 
SORRY.... but I almost for got the awsome digital Thermometer.....
this thing is So accurate... I have been using my hand held
temp Gun... Not any more.. for the tanks... I am buying one 
of these for each tank I own.... its awsome... I am always
thinking that bad things will happen to the heaters.. and I will 
not be able to catch it in time... Well with this bad boy. all I have 
to do is walk up to the tank and read it I can check on the temp 
much more easier.
I hope you all try this product out.. or already have one..
at a meer cost of $12.00 it sure is nice to have..

Thanks
Ron.


----------



## Angel079

You're quicker posting updates then me checking back lol sorry for this!
You said _"I am even thinking about haveing a small __quarrentine section for fish"_ are you wanting to built this within your filter system or existing tank? It should def be separate , own tank own filter etc - Otherwise a QT makes no sense, if the filter's are connected you'll just transfer sick bacteria from the QT tank to your normal....hope I just misunderstood what you had in mind there.

And look at THAT Mr. Crabbs - He looks just like my old one, what a cutie!!! I demand more pictures of him pls 

On the glass top: Easily happens if the tank was used for saltwater. If the CRL doesn't cut it for you use some good strong vinegar, put cotton balls on the tough spots & poor the vinegar on it, let sit over night or so, works wonders 

Oh yea you need WAY more plants!!! Like many many many more lol I'm sure you already took care of it, but just in case someone else uses this thread for guidance as well: remove the lil pots from the plants and the foamy stuff around the roots and then plant them in ya'll tanks


----------



## Mean Harri

Fantastic and brave. I'm a noob to the forums here and it's been so long since I've had a set up that I'm still a noob at this too. But your undertaking is really awesome. Congratulations. I hope it works out perfect for you.


----------



## Teammuir1

Angel079

Please tell me more about this removal of the pots and sponge....

I have had several plants in all my tanks and they still have the pots 

Am I hendering the growth of my plants? Fill me in Please.......

and as far as the QT tank it will be seperate but under the tank next 

to the over flow filter system.. I have a 30 gallon tank and a brand new 

hang on the side filter for it.. thats what I intended to use and I am sorry if 

I really didnt make myself clear. I have been so anxious in talking about this 

180 gallon ... setup.....

The ( Lobster ) / ( Cray fish ) Blue in color he is a trip..... very personal.. 

HE comes up to the front of the glass when I approach him.. like I had 

him trained or something.. lol... and I dont feed him that way either...

I actually feed him after the lights go out.... they are scavengers so I figured 

it would be in his best interests... if you have already had one PLEASE share with 

me and others your experience's with yours.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

Mean Harri

THANKS ALOT....... for your kind words.... I have to say it has been a

challenge.... I have researched alot online before making the plunge.

but so far it has turned out Very Well.... 

The Tank is VERY NEW.... not through its first Cycle Yet....

The plants should help in this process..and speed up the Cycle.

It has proven very affective for me in the past...

Do you have a tank right now? if so what size and what type of fish?


Ron


----------



## aunt kymmie

Teammuir1 said:


> Angel079
> 
> Please tell me more about this removal of the pots and sponge....
> 
> I have had several plants in all my tanks and they still have the pots
> 
> Am I hendering the growth of my plants? Fill me in Please.......


Angel's outside rinsing sand, freezing her you-know-what off. 

You remove your plants from the pots so their roots can grow. If you leave them in the pots they will become rootbound and fail to grow nicely. Their roots need room to grow and spread out. Any "foamy" stuff should gently be pulled away from the root balls before you plant them back into your gravel. HTH


----------



## Angel079

LM*you know what* off @ Kymmie - Thanks for jumping in & helping out!!!

Like she said, remove it all. The foam stuff usually comes off easier if you use a lil water bowl and have it in there, gently rub between your fingers, comes right off and clear roots get planted into the gravel.
(That's another thing I was doing is PLANT PLANT PLANT today not only freeze lol)

I figured you had something like this in mind and I just misunderstood you. 30g is pretty large for QT...That would tickle me too much in the fingers to set that up for a real tank and get a empty 10g with some gravel- plain tank for QT

OH YES absolutely! Not only are they one heck of a character in the tank (the cray that is) but they're also over time becoming very personal. Like mine was so used to me feeding fine, when I was gone on bus. trips he would NOT eat, whether my hubby tried or female neighbor - didn't matter to him if it wasn't his mom :lol: 
You already seem to have a good handle on yours, how may I help, what questions do you have?


----------



## Teammuir1

I am so shocked.... by what happened just yesterday...
We had family come over and my Son came into the tank 
Room and said hey dad.. when did this happen ???
I was like what are you talking about ???
he said come here.. and look at this .... in amazement I 
came over to the little flowerhorn tank and noticed that there
is about 70 NEW BABIES... OMG.. well.... I guess now I have 
to do some research on the behavior after they have their babies.

I am still Trippin.......I get mor info I will probable post 
pics in the right section......

Ron


----------



## Angel079

Well congratulations DADDY


----------



## Teammuir1

Thanks bunches......
I think they are only a few days old. so with that said the fry is VERY VERY SMALL.. 
but there are ALOT of them. ( lol )

HOW many times should I feed these guys.

I figure once the fish get a little bigger I will be cleaning the tank its FILTHY....... lol


----------



## Teammuir1

I actually worked more on the tank this evening.
I ended up having to save the small cats.... 
yeah. they went over the overflow.. ( lol )
you know. what is it about fish.... you see them 
there in the store.. hovering around the bottom of the 
tank hiding behind plants.... then you put them in
your own tank.. and they act totally different...
YEAH totally different.
so these guys stayed at the top and sure enough....
they got swept over.. HEARD a strange noise and 
sure enough there were the fish.. CAUGHT in the over 
flow.... LOL..
oh well here are some pics of the grate I made for the 
top of the over flow.. I have it lined up almost perfect.. as 
to were there is NO MORE NOISE....than the original overflow.
there should be no more problems with fish in the overflow.

Ron


----------



## Angel079

I'd feed the fry like 3-4 times a day a lil baby foods. They need VERY LITTLE but rather often;-)

You're like ALWAYS building on this tank aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Teammuir1

LOL
YES.. till I get it the way I want it.. and I am no were yet.. 
to being there.. lol

So I do have some new plans for the tank but I really like to get 
the tank to completly cycle fist....

I think with the crushed shell still having bacteria in it Definatly helped in this 
process......
I have some frozen brine shrimp that I will try to feed them later this after noon.


----------



## Angel079

Adding plants before or during cycling will not harm the cycle - Quite to the contrary it will be better for the tank because plants act like a "bio filter" if you will as it absorbs nitrate.


----------



## Teammuir1

*Glass lids cleaned up*

So I have finally finshed cleaning the Glass lids.. OMG what a challenge that turned out to be....
there was alot of calcium build up on them.. witch again leads me to believe at some point 
this tank was a Salt Water Tank.... 

I went by the LFS and picked up some BLACK FILTER MEDIA.... I will take the tray 
out and cut accordingly. Should slow the water down a little more.


----------



## Angel079

Just be aware using this black stuff is Carbon. So if you ever need to medicate your tank, you'll need to remove it FIRST otherwise it'll filter the med's out.


----------



## Teammuir1

*Carbon*

THANKS FOR THE TIP.....

I knew it had carbon in it.... I read some were that it helps in the Cycling.....

can anyone prove this or disprove this?

thanks again 

Ron


----------



## Teammuir1

*Sump Tank*

OK... I worked on the tank some more tonight.. 

Well after I moved things around here in the work shop.... 

See I have had a 210 gallon tank here and have not touched it 

since I purchased it... I do not like the way it looks I dont like the 

height of it either..... I want to make my very own.. like I did 

for the 120 gallon tank I have..... this tank stand for the 210 

gallon is WAY TO SHORT..... I want it much taller.....

the stand is only 2 ft tall I want it more like 38 to 40 inches tall.

But I must say since I have this 180 gallon up and running that 

has got me more Excited to get going on this 210 gallon.

I will end up making a whole new THREAD for the 210 Gallon.

but here are some more pics of the Sump Tank Cover and the filter

on the 180 gallon.


----------



## Teammuir1

*Update*

So I figured I would show a pic of the updated tank....
it has some fish now... and some decorations.


----------



## Angel079

Yellows - YAY!!!!

You still gotta remove the basket's and stuffing around your plants 

What's the next steps what you planning on doing now???


----------



## Teammuir1

LOL>>>> you caught me.. I still have not jumped in there and taken that plant apart..
lol..
I will soon.. I WILL...

well as for now I just introduced another fish into the tank. one that was picking on 
other fish in the 75 gallon.. ( Bala Shark ) lol

Well I installed a digital thermometer and it really works well.. so well I went and 
bought 4 more of them lol for the other tanks....

I am not so sure as of yet.. what else I want to do.. things tend to 
drop in my lap. ( so to speak ) I have a women selling Texas Rock ( alot ) for
only $50.00 I will go pick that up Saturday...


----------



## mollies

Must i say nice work you have done on your tank. I like the lab you have in there what other type of cichlids are you going to put in there? What are the mesurments on your tank?


----------



## Teammuir1

The tank measures.. 72 x 24 x 25 ..... thus a 180 gallon tank.

I am not sure just yet as to what other fish I will be putting 
in the tank I really dont have plans for that as for now 
it has been a tank for misbehaving fish.. ( lol )
the Yellow Lab... is my sons I purchased some fish from 
a guy that no longer wanted them....so my son and his wife 
had came over and really liked the Yellow Lab.....so I will 
be giving him to them as soon as there tank completes its 
cycle....
Thanks so much for your kind words....


----------



## mollies

I have a 180 to that is why i ask for the size I thought mine was a 150 tho it mesures the same as yours. lol Wow the tank would make a nice african tank with a lot of rock work. lol


----------



## Teammuir1

I agree I have not made my mind up.

I already have 120 Gallon Chichlid tank.

This tank will aventually house all Cichlids

Just not sure what type yet.

Show some pics of your 180 Gallon.

Interested in what it looks like.


----------



## mollies

We tore it down last week We are moveing. Once i get it set back up i will ppost some pics. Here is a pic of the girlfriends 75 that some of the fish are in. It is set up almost the same. The rocks are out of the 180 Just half of them. the rest are in the 55s.


----------



## Angel079

Sorry to hijack the thread here...but where do ya'll find these awesome rocks? My LFS around me sure don't carry non!?


----------



## mollies

from my lfs, lawn and garden stores ect. I had mine orderd in for me.


----------



## Angel079

mollies said:


> lawn and garden stores ect. I had mine orderd in for me.


That's a good idea, think I seen lava rocks this summer at our Lowes


----------



## Teammuir1

Here is a pic of my 75 gallon Community tank that 
has large Lava Rocks ... YES your Local ( BIG )
lawn and garden landscaping store.

I get alot of mine from a landscaping store just
5 min away from me.. the guy is super 
cool. I took pics with me of my work after I 
bought some of his rocks... and after that he 
had given me a discount .... I just installed 
a 54 gallon bow front for my son and his wife 
for X-mas... we will be getting some rocks from 
him again.. once we thaw out.. ( lol )

I really like the Rock arrangement


----------



## kevincao

awesome job, and nice 75g,


----------



## Teammuir1

KEV... thanks for the kind words.. 
here are some more pics of what I have done lately......
given the Flower horn more places to hide, she seems to 
like it much more.

I ended up buying another HEATER... 400 watt.
to help keep the water temp stable.. since the cold 
weather and all..... seems to be doing well.


----------



## Angel079

All very neat set ups, good pictures!!!


----------



## MoneyMitch

WOW havent checked back for a while and so much has changed since i last checked it AWSOME 5STAR your planning africans right? (hope so)


----------



## Teammuir1

MoneyMitch

I have added some cichlids already 
I will post some pics a bit later once the lights come on 
I since then have now purchased many more items for 
the 210 gallon tank.. and almost ready for a build thread...
I also since the last time I have posted I purchased a 
30 gallon that I just could not pass up.... $40 dollars
for everything... so now I have another tank to set up
but thats not the best deal.. I ran across a guy on 
craigslist that wanted to get rid of his 75 gallon so I went
and looked at it ( very nice over flow set up ) with an 
elaberate DIY system with bio balls. He had 6 cichlids in 
the tank already so I bought it $150 dollars ( YES I stole it )
lol so I will post a thread on the rebuild of that tank too
soon.


----------



## Angel079

Can we say pictures, pictures, pictures please.....Awesome findings there on the new tanks man!!!


----------



## Teammuir1

*Pics of the Cichlids in the 180 gallon*

well here are some pics


----------



## Angel079

Danngggg can we say* W O N D E R F U L *


----------



## Teammuir1

We still have many more Cichlids that we want for this tank..
I have purchased a female dolphin head cichlid to go with 
the male we already had.. hopfully they will MATE...


----------



## mollies

Here is the Pic of my 180 That i promised you.


----------



## iamntbatman

Nice! Are all of those little yellow fish fry?


----------



## mollies

yes. 38 of them


----------

